# Pics from the Storm...



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Here's a bunch of pics from Sunday afternoon. Some of the snow, the house, and the puppies!! What a nice little storm. payup


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Pics continued...


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Last couple of pics......


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

GOOD LOOKIN PICS! thanks for sharing them with us! cute lil' puppies ya got there too.


----------



## drjess (Feb 4, 2006)

that's the kind of weather those mountain dogs have been waiting for!

beautiful dogs you have there - i am a vet in CT and you don;t get to see that breed all to often.

Every one I have worked with were outstanding animals.


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

drjess said:


> that's the kind of weather those mountain dogs have been waiting for!
> 
> beautiful dogs you have there - i am a vet in CT and you don;t get to see that breed all to often.
> 
> Every one I have worked with were outstanding animals.


Thanks Dr Jess. Where in CT are you? I am from Middlebury originally. FYI if your interested, we got the dogs from the Baker's in Oneonta, NY. Drove all the way up from DC to get them.

Their website is: http://www.bakers-bernese-blessings.com/


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Your so lucky hoped you made alot of money


----------



## Rgory (Feb 24, 2005)

PlowVA

Your wife is one lucky lady, that H3 looks sweet, only one small problem.... Wheres the blade on the front of that thing?


Lol I am glad everyone had a chance to make some money and have some fun, be safe.

Ryan


----------



## drjess (Feb 4, 2006)

I am in Beacon Falls, which is about 15 minutes from Middlebury...small world, huh?

Looks like the drive up to NY was worth it - those pups are beautiful!

I'll keep the breeders in mind for anyone looking for a referral.


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

You're kidding me!! My parents just moved to Beacon Falls. They sold their big house in Middlebury for a small house when us kids moved out. They moved into a smaller house and hated it. So they bought a bigger house in Beacon Falls. I don't know the name of the road, but in the center of town(near the bagel place) you go up the narrow road past the town hall/school area and all the way up to the top of the hill. They live up there on Rice Lane Extension.

Where is your practice? They have a 15 year old mixed lab. SHe is getting old (lots of problems) and they are looking for a new vet.


----------

